# Running Warm?



## dan.forth01993 (26 d ago)

Hi!

I have a 2017 Jetta 1.4T 5 Speed. Recently I had my oil changed along with spark plugs replaced and now it seems that the coolant temp is running a bit warmer than it has in the past? Every time that I have reviewed live data on a scan tool in the past, the ECT was around 190F. ± 3 degrees, with ambient temp around 80F. After the oil change and new plugs at the dealer, the coolant temp is staying steady at around 205F, even with ambient temps being well below 30F. I noticed this when I started smelling a strange "hot" odor when driving with he heat on, so I plugged in the scan tool. Not sure what could cause this. Any suggestions?


----------

